# DEER LEASE camper



## fulllimits16 (Jan 9, 2016)

looking for a decent deer lease camper noting fancy. just dry with working ac


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

fulllimits16 said:


> looking for a decent deer lease camper noting fancy. just dry with working ac


How big of a trailer are you looking for?


----------



## fulllimits16 (Jan 9, 2016)

something about 25 to 30ft. bumper pull. 281-794-7335 mike


----------



## warrenng (Feb 14, 2005)

*motorhome*

Heres a motorhome I just listed in the classifieds. You might want something a little nicer but it is cheap. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1907106


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Lakeview (Jun 7, 2016)

Did you ever find a trailer?


----------

